# Looking For Members In Toronto



## ibanezlezbian (Mar 15, 2007)

Im 14 and Im looking for people who live in the North York area.

Looking For
-Bassist
-Drummer
-Another Guitarist 

Must Be: 12-16 years old,And Dedicated

Influences:John Petrucci, Dream Theatre, Vinnie Moore, Steve Vai,Paul Gilbert, Joe Satriani, Yngwie Malmsteen, Pantera, Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Van Halen, Ozzy Osbourne, Skid Row, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Jimi Hendrix, Carlos Santana, And Eric Clapton


----------

